# ONR & Meg Mitt



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi,

I want to buy one of the below but can't decide:

DJ Supernatural Sponge
Megs Microfiber Mitt 
Microfiber Madness Incredimitt
Microfiber Madness Incredisponge

I've seen some good review on the DJ Sponge.
After trying grout sponges and the zymol sponge I'm not convinced although I did like the kent noodle mitt.

Any one used any of the above ?

Regards


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

That is the classical Meguiars mitt. Been using this one for some years now, since they stopped making the chenille version. My favorite mitt


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I use the Meg's mitt for normal washes and a b&q grout sponge for ONR but always pre-sprayed to soften dirt a few min before touching panels with the ONR bucket solution.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Carshine said:


> That is the classical Meguiars mitt. Been using this one for some years now, since they stopped making the chenille version. My favorite mitt


Thanks.
Do you use it with ONR or just normal washes?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If the Megs Mitt is anything like a deep pile lambswool mitt, then it's not
really suitable for ONR. What will happen is that ONR's polymers will trap
dirt into the mitt which won't release even with the most enthusiastic rinsing.
If you got on with the noodle mitt, then stick with it. The noodles will discolour
but the polymers do prevent any damage. 

Now that salt is being applied to the roads, do take care that your pre-spray
fully penetrates. It might take a second spraying before you start to wipe. 
Just remember that salt needs to be given sufficient time and liquid to fully
dissolve, else it'll remain as an invisible hazard as sharp as sand!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Lowiepete.

Say no more, I will listen to the master and save my money.

Have you tried the DJ SN Sponge?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

mattyh2013 said:


> Have you tried the DJ SN Sponge?


TBH I have not tried any sponge, though if the SN sponge is nice and soft,
then it should be OK.

There are just two sponges that I would definitely not advocate...

a hard cellulose sponge which resembles a very holey gruyere cheese.
It doesn't behave like a proper sponge and carries a high marring risk.
a sponge that has a microfibre cloth wrapping.
This is the equivalent of about one quarter of an MF cloth and would
need to be thoroughly and carefully rinsed after _every_ wipe. Not 
only would this be truly exhausting, it'll eventually lead to marring
because you cannot face yet another rinse! Constant squeezing out
is not kind to your hands either.
Using ONR isn't just about saving water. It's mainly about making the product
do most of the cleaning work for you, thereby making your washing process
much easier and a tad quicker. I don't think that too many of us _enjoy_ this
process, though we do enjoy the results. The thing that constantly baffles 
me is that because peeps don't believe how easy it can be, they need to try
and invent ways of making it difficult. Why, why, why...? :wall:

Anyone ever wondered why I'm such a strong ONR advocate? I certainly don't
get it for free!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use a Dodo Supernatural sponge when I use ONR or Dodo LOE. It works well for me, I like it.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Anyone ever wondered why I'm such a strong ONR advocate? I certainly don't
> get it for free!
> Regards,
> Steve


I think you should. I bet shed loads of the stuff has been sold thanks to your comprehensive guide and advice.

Whats your current weapon of choice at the moment?
Noodle mitt?

Regards


----------

